# PC for animation( photoshop, maya, zbrush, cinema 4d)



## Aditya Hegde (Sep 29, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Animation( photoshop, maya, zbrush, cinema 4d) and only few racing games like NFS hot pursuit 2, Most wanted 2012. 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:45k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 7 ultimate 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:yes, 21 inch dell full hd

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: i don't need speakers.  

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: between oct 15 to 20th 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: no, will try this time  

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Bangalore, SP road i would also consider through flipkart or ebay.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: NO


----------



## Cilus (Sep 29, 2013)

*AMD FX-8320 @ 10K
Asus M5A97-LE @ 5.6K
MSI/Gigabyte/Sapphire HD 6670 1GB DDR3 @ 4.5K
Kingston HyperX Blue 8GB X 1 1600 MHz DDR3 @ 4.8K
WD Caviar Blue 1 TB SATA III 6 Gbps @ 4.1K
Dell S2240L 21.5" 1080P IPS LED Display @ 8.6K
NZXT Gamma Cabinet @ 2.4K
Antec VP450 PSU @ 2.6K
Asus 24X DVD R/W @ 1K
APC 650VA UPS @ 2.6K
Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.7K*

*Total: 46.9K*.

I think this is the best you can get at this budget. All the applications you've mentioned are highly CPU demanding and multi-threadd in nature and they scale pretty well in the 8 cores of FX -8320. Cinema 4d performance can me estimated from the Cinebench Benchmark where FX-8320 performs like a Core i7 2600K. You can overclock it a little even with the stock cooler to improve performance.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 30, 2013)

+1 for cilus' suggetion .... btw 6670 DDR5 is good option, isnt it?


----------



## Aditya Hegde (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 30, 2013)

Wrong graphics card
the OP's zBrush and Maya will crawl when rendering.
He needs a Quadro, I would have suggested k2000 or a bit lower but these damn cards are very expensive.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 30, 2013)

Gollum said:


> *Wrong graphics card*
> the OP's zBrush and Maya will crawl when rendering.
> He needs a Quadro, I would have suggested k2000 or a bit lower but these damn cards are very expensive.



Better something than nothing.....
Quadros are good & well out of budget


----------



## Gollum (Sep 30, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Better something than nothing.....
> Quadros are good & well out of budget



but for rendering the geforce is as good as on board gpu for rendering.
gaming wise it should do the job.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 30, 2013)

^ a geforce card equal to igp for rendering? Are you trolling? Heard of cuda?


----------



## Gollum (Sep 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ a geforce card equal to igp for rendering? Are you trolling? Heard of cuda?



Herd of Maya?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 30, 2013)

if OP can manage for 6670 DDR5 then its much better then IGP...


----------



## Cilus (Sep 30, 2013)

Actually nVidia cards do have some advantage in Maya but the rendering can be done pretty well in the Gaming cards too, both in Fermi and Kepler. In that case, OP should opt for GT 550 or GT 630 based cards. And I don't understand why IGP is coming into the picture? AMD FX series does not have IGP, so opt for a dedicated card only.


----------



## Aditya Hegde (Sep 30, 2013)

guys, I am thinking about increasing my budget... I would like to go for AMD firepro 4800 or 4900 . But do you think  AMD FX-8320 is enough for my work ( i am a student).. or should i shell out that money towards a better processor than graphic card.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 1, 2013)

Aditya Hegde said:


> guys, I am thinking about increasing my budget... I would like to go for AMD firepro 4800 or 4900 . But do you think  AMD FX-8320 is enough for my work ( i am a student).. or should i shell out that money towards a better processor than graphic card.



I have no idea of professional GFX but IMO nvidia offerings are better for maya etc...
Proccy is enough to handle tasks & all of your software can easily take advantage of 8 cores.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 1, 2013)

Aditya Hegde said:


> guys, I am thinking about increasing my budget... I would like to go for AMD firepro 4800 or 4900 . But do you think  AMD FX-8320 is enough for my work ( i am a student).. or should i shell out that money towards a better processor than graphic card.


firepro will also work. for a student I would not expect you to go to that high level in the begining.


----------



## Aditya Hegde (Oct 1, 2013)

I have an issue with this config.. the motherboard supports usb 3.0 but the cabinet doesn't have 3.0 port.


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 1, 2013)

You should go for quadro or any gaming series gfx, avoid firepro...
If you wan more powerfull procyy then FX 8350 ~ 12k



Aditya Hegde said:


> guys, I am thinking about increasing my budget..



how much¿


----------



## truegenius (Oct 1, 2013)

hey there  
are you open to second hand phenom 2 x6 1090T under 17Months of warrenty period ( check my siggy )

just clock it above 4Ghz (225x18) to get over 7 points in cinebench r11.5 multithreded (64bit) 

it can save you enough to get hd7790 ( good for opencl and opengl ) or gtx650ti boost ( cuda  )

here is a little 32bit cinebench result when I clock it to 3.8Ghz ( I am using stock heatsink thus have to clock it lower than its true potential to keep its temps near 60'C , actually it went near 70'C during bench at that clock )


----------



## Aditya Hegde (Oct 3, 2013)

guys, I am buyin AMD 7750 graphic card.. heard somewhere that it doesn't need a separate psu as it pulls power from pci slot ... so is it okay if i go for some  Iball cabinet with good ventilation ? ( i can save some 4k from psu and branded cabinet and invest them upon the processor)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 4, 2013)

Aditya Hegde said:


> guys, I am buyin AMD 7750 graphic card.. heard somewhere that it doesn't need a separate psu as *it pulls power from pci slo*t ... so is it okay if i go for some  Iball cabinet with good ventilation ? ( i can save some 4k from psu and branded cabinet and invest them upon the processor)



And where does that power come from? Ans: the PSU!

> Don't compromise on PSU and cabinet. A poor PSU can damage each and every part of your PC. It's just like a 3k insurance for your PC.

> A poor cabinet will cause heating problem and extensibility a nightmare. Expect absolutely no cable management.


----------



## Aditya Hegde (Oct 4, 2013)

I'll go for a gud psu oly then  thank u... is 450w psu sufficient for my config( 7750, not 6670)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Aditya Hegde said:


> I'll go for a gud psu oly then  thank u... is 450w psu sufficient for my config( 7750, not 6670)



easily.

get antec vp450p


----------



## Aditya Hegde (Oct 6, 2013)

sorry to bug u again... as I am choosing 7750 which supports PCI-E 3.0 but the mobo only supports up to PCI-E 2.0, will that be an issue as I am going to use a 1080p display....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 6, 2013)

Aditya Hegde said:


> sorry to bug u again... as I am choosing 7750 which supports PCI-E 3.0 but the mobo only supports up to PCI-E 2.0, will that be an issue as I am going to use a 1080p display....



No that won't be an issue. PCIe 3.0 is ;like all good technologies; backward compatible with PCIe 2.0.


----------

